# censorship test



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

B*st B*y


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Best Buy?


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

Beasty Boys?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

*******


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

funny... that site doesn't even exist anymore, yet it's still censored... LOL


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

main square
**********


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

**** ***


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

This is some kind of insider thing, huh? Whatever.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

No, this has just been a test, in the Post Testing Area. This was only a test. Had it been a real "insider thing," it'd have been bigger, better, and more fun.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Typical.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Look for alienation everywhere, and you'll be sure to find it. 

"Whatever," indeed.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

Fofer said:


> No, this has just been a test, in the Post Testing Area. This was only a test. Had it been a real "insider thing," it'd have been bigger, better, *and more fun*.


... and subsequently moved to the Fun House.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

this is a test: **** **** piss **** blue ****


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Oh, poo-poo to you too. Just teasing.

But that does remind me of another phrase; "Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean someone's not out to get you"


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Replay TV


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

David Bott's Beret


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

*******


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> *******





Mikkel_Knight said:


> funny... that site doesn't even exist anymore, yet it's still censored... LOL





waldingrl said:


> *******


Wow. Still censored.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

************.com
deal data base is still censored.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

waldingrl said:


> Wow. Still censored.


I know... messed up.

Yet, oddly hilarious since it's not even a site that exists anymore...


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I know... messed up.
> 
> Yet, oddly hilarious since it's not even a site that exists anymore...


Yeah, it made me snicker as well. 

Was AC ever censored here?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

RE: "still censored" words

The vBulletin upgrade, like any other software, retains whatever settings were entered previously. There's little incentive for a TCF admin to go in and _remove_ any previously censored words, so they remain.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

*******.com

Ah. Yeah, its still censored.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

waldingrl said:


> Yeah, it made me snicker as well.
> 
> Was AC ever censored here?


that was a long time ago - I think it did end up being on the "banned" list, though JoBeth/Agatha may have a better idea...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Just tested. Not censored.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> ************.com
> deal data base is still censored.


why is that forbidden?


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

*******


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Funny, it's censored on the forum, but it comes through in the e-mail notification.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> why is that forbidden?


couple of reasons
they openly talk about extracting recordings from Tivo 
they are competition for page views here.


----------

